# smoked mac & cheese wood flavor?



## bojack54 (Feb 17, 2013)

doing smoked mac & cheese for the first time and was wonder what would be the choice of wood to use?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, that is purely personal preference but for me I like a light wood smoke flavor in my M&C.  Pecan is a really nice flavor or maybe pear or apple.

I wouldn't go with anything like hickory or mesquite - a little to heavy.

Bill


----------



## bojack54 (Feb 17, 2013)

PGSmoker64

thanks, that was might thinking. I was planning on going with apple or a apple/cherry mix.


----------

